# Southern Stripers



## dbradley120

Never been striper fishing and would like to give it a try, I'm looking for a lake to pull the Lund to this spring and catch some Stripers and crappies. Coming from North Ridgeville, (just west of Cleveland) Maybe a guy trip... and/or 2 couples. Would probably get a guide the first day. Thanks in advance for your help!

DammitDave


----------



## Popspastime

Santee Cooper for what your looking for. Lot's of "Schoolies" 5 to 7 lbs. Hire a guide the first trip, then your off to the races.


----------



## dbradley120

Popspastime said:


> Santee Cooper for what your looking for. Lot's of "Schoolies" 5 to 7 lbs. Hire a guide the first trip, then your off to the races.


Thanks PP! I'll start exploring possibilities now!


----------



## MuskyFan

Aww, you’re talk about fish. When I saw “Southern Strippers” I thought it was going to be some southern “working girls”. My bad. 😎


----------



## dbradley120

MuskyFan said:


> Aww, you’re talk about fish. When I saw “Southern Strippers” I thought it was going to be some southern “working girls”. My bad. 😎


Too funny. Just like Linus said: "Make one typo and your entire message gets urined!"


----------



## loves2fishinohio

If I found a lake with Strippers in it I probably would never make it back home, lol.


----------



## fastwater

dbradley120 said:


> Too funny. Just like Linus said: "Make one typo and your entire message gets urined!"



Typo corrected...


----------



## joekacz

I sorta enjoyed the first version of the post…was waiting for some funny responses…lol lol


----------



## dbradley120

joekacz said:


> I sorta enjoyed the first version of the post…was waiting for some funny responses…lol lol


I guess the powers-that-be feel there are more appropriate sites to be talking about “strippers”! LOL - - - For new followers of this string, in my original post I incorrectly spelled stripers with an extra “p” so it was kind of funny to start with…


----------



## triton175

There are 2 lakes in Virginia that we go to for stripers. Lake Anna, has a large striper population and they’re fairly easy to catch, even in the middle of summer. Smith Mountain Lake also has a good population but I’ve found them to be hard to catch.
First time at Lake Anna we hired a guide and have been doing well on our own since then. Did not hire a guide at Smith Mountain and that was probably a mistake. Big difference between the 2 is that Smith Mountain was not timbered before they flooded the valleys. Anywhere that’s deeper than 25’ or so still has standing timber. Fish are in the trees and hard to get to. I just need to learn right technique.


----------



## dbradley120

triton175 said:


> There are 2 lakes in Virginia that we go to for stripers. Lake Anna, has a large striper population and they’re fairly easy to catch, even in the middle of summer. Smith Mountain Lake also has a good population but I’ve found them to be hard to catch.
> First time at Lake Anna we hired a guide and have been doing well on our own since then. Did not hire a guide at Smith Mountain and that was probably a mistake. Big difference between the 2 is that Smith Mountain was not timbered before they flooded the valleys. Anywhere that’s deeper than 25’ or so still has standing timber. Fish are in the trees and hard to get to. I just need to learn right technique.


Thanks buddy! I’ll check them both out!!


----------



## miked913

Have fished, Cumberland, Norris, Cherokee and Watts Barr. My personal favorite is Cherokee, there are stripers and hybrids as well as some of the biggest large and small mouths I have ever caught. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## triton175

miked913 said:


> Have fished, Cumberland, Norris, Cherokee and Watts Barr. My personal favorite is Cherokee, there are stripers and hybrids as well as some of the biggest large and small mouths I have ever caught.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Where’s a good place to launch at Cherokee. Also, can you recommend a place to stay. Thanks


----------



## miked913

triton175 said:


> Where’s a good place to launch at Cherokee. Also, can you recommend a place to stay. Thanks


We usually use the Cherokee Dam boat ramp in the sw area of the lake and have always done airbnb while down there. There are a lot of points, humps and feeder creeks in that area near the dam. Also a nice bait shop right by the ramp that sell live shad if you're unable to catch your own.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Buzzy

Weiss lake in bama near ga has the one of the only natural reproduction of strippers in the river that feeds it. Huge crappie as well. The coosa river in Rome, ga is the place to go for river stripes that are natural. Have fun!


----------



## triton175

miked913 said:


> We usually use the Cherokee Dam boat ramp in the sw area of the lake and have always done airbnb while down there. There are a lot of points, humps and feeder creeks in that area near the dam. Also a nice bait shop right by the ramp that sell live shad if you're unable to catch your own.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Thanks


----------



## Backwater

miked913 said:


> Have fished, Cumberland, Norris, Cherokee and Watts Barr. My personal favorite is Cherokee, there are stripers and hybrids as well as some of the biggest large and small mouths I have ever caught.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Based on Mike's recommendation, my brother and I tried Cherokee, and loved it. We've been down there three times and have always caught Stripers and Hybrid Bass when we use a guide, but haven't had much luck on our own. Part of the problem is that I don't have a large livewell for the shad it takes to catch these guys. I only have a 17' Lund, and can't afford the $1000 or the room on board for a big livewell. We've caught a few by jigging large spoons, but other than that, our only luck has been when we were with the guide using shad. I can recommend a good guide who has always produced, if interested. Hi name is Jamie Mitchell. and he can be reached at 423-839-4211. Would love to hear any other bait folks use for Stripers. Other problem with stripers for me is if you fish for them in warmer weather, you basically have to keep everything you catch because they die coming up, and my brother and I feel bad killin them off when we won't eat them. We fish for them in the spring, but not so much other times of the year.


----------



## Backwater

dbradley120 said:


> Never been striper fishing and would like to give it a try, I'm looking for a lake to pull the Lund to this spring and catch some Stripers and crappies. Coming from North Ridgeville, (just west of Cleveland) Maybe a guy trip... and/or 2 couples. Would probably get a guide the first day. Thanks in advance for your help!


The guide I metioned above (Jamie Mitchell) also fishes for crappie in tournaments all over the place. He fishes for crappie at Cherokee and several other lakes in that region, and can tell you where the best crappie fishing is that time of year.


----------



## dbradley120

Backwater said:


> Based on Mike's recommendation, my brother and I tried Cherokee, and loved it. We've been down there three times and have always caught Stripers and Hybrid Bass when we use a guide, but haven't had much luck on our own. Part of the problem is that I don't have a large livewell for the shad it takes to catch these guys. I only have a 17' Lund, and can't afford the $1000 or the room on board for a big livewell. We've caught a few by jigging large spoons, but other than that, our only luck has been when we were with the guide using shad. I can recommend a good guide who has always produced, if interested. Hi name is Jamie Mitchell. and he can be reached at 423-839-4211. Would love to hear any other bait folks use for Stripers. Other problem with stripers for me is if you fish for them in warmer weather, you basically have to keep everything you catch because they die coming up, and my brother and I feel bad killin them off when we won't eat them. We fish for them in the spring, but not so much other times of the year.


Thanks bunches for the input on strippers (I mean stripers) and crappie! Will definitely use Jamie if/when we go to Cherokee!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

dbradley120 said:


> Thanks buddy! I’ll check them both out!!


Smith mountain lake. defiantly a guide the first day. 2 long forks but only a 3 minute run across!!


----------



## Doboy

loves2fishinohio said:


> *If I found a lake with Strippers in it I probably would never make it back home, lol.*


?????????? in Ohio, & or PA?
Friends. RIP;
Stripers/ Wipers,,,,, they fight the same!
25#er,,, But he caught some closer to 40#









Another OGFer. Shanango









Ohio River. 5 this day









O R. 3 this day. 
My friend had 3 on that were so big,,,, they ran him empty & snapped the braid. 
LOL,,, He tried to fish 'em with a steelhead'n pole!
LONG Casting 5" white Gulp swims, 1/2 & 3/4 jigs. Hit the white water. count to 10 & hold on! ;>)










OGF 'Bertin' can tell ya some upper O R striper stories. Just ask him.

How'bout Keystone Dam,,, PA?
I use to go there too,,, many years ago.
Here's an OLD youtube video that shows how. (Caution, Too many F-bombs. PG!)

STRIPER fishing with umbrella rig on NUCANOE- 247 OutDoor Addiction - YouTube

And NC coast. Just check the dates here. Like NOW.
North Carolina Striper fishing - YouTube


----------



## durpdurp41

dbradley120 said:


> Never been striper fishing and would like to give it a try, I'm looking for a lake to pull the Lund to this spring and catch some Stripers and crappies. Coming from North Ridgeville, (just west of Cleveland) Maybe a guy trip... and/or 2 couples. Would probably get a guide the first day. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> DammitDave


Lake Cumberland in Kentucky is a pretty good lake for stripers. Plenty of places to stay around the lake. The state park is very nice too. Depending on the time of year you can catch them on either live bait or trolling using buck tail jigs behind down riggers. It's about an 8 hour drive from North Ridgeville. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Backwater said:


> Based on Mike's recommendation, my brother and I tried Cherokee, and loved it. We've been down there three times and have always caught Stripers and Hybrid Bass when we use a guide, but haven't had much luck on our own. Part of the problem is that I don't have a large livewell for the shad it takes to catch these guys. I only have a 17' Lund, and can't afford the $1000 or the room on board for a big livewell. We've caught a few by jigging large spoons, but other than that, our only luck has been when we were with the guide using shad. I can recommend a good guide who has always produced, if interested. Hi name is Jamie Mitchell. and he can be reached at 423-839-4211. Would love to hear any other bait folks use for Stripers. Other problem with stripers for me is if you fish for them in warmer weather, you basically have to keep everything you catch because they die coming up, and my brother and I feel bad killin them off when we won't eat them. We fish for them in the spring, but not so much other times of the year.


If you can get your hands on a 55 gallon drum you can make your own bait tank by cutting the drum in half and adding an aerator. The shad/bait will swim in circles and won't get beat up from crashing into the corners of a square tank. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbradley120

durpdurp41 said:


> If you can get your hands on a 55 gallon drum you can make your own bait tank by cutting the drum in half and adding an aerator. The shad/bait will swim in circles and won't get beat up from crashing into the corners of a square tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great suggestion, thanks!


----------



## dbradley120

durpdurp41 said:


> Lake Cumberland in Kentucky is a pretty good lake for stripers. Plenty of places to stay around the lake. The state park is very nice too. Depending on the time of year you can catch them on either live bait or trolling using buck tail jigs behind down riggers. It's about an 8 hour drive from North Ridgeville.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the intel! Much appreciated!!


----------

